# Wisconsin Antique & Advertising Club show is ON!!!



## mrbottles (Feb 2, 2021)

The Wisconsin Antique & Advertising Club is putting on our winter show this Saturday February 6th at the Waukesha County Expo Center.  We have been upgraded to the center pavilion, pretty cool.  

Dealers from across Wisconsin, the Milwaukee area and Chicago area.

Bottles, advertising and lots of other antiques and the first dealer/collector get together since our October show.  

There will be 6 - $100 shopping sprees to be drawn from paid admission first at 9:30am.  Show hours 9am to 2pm.

Hope to see you there,

Steven


----------



## brent little (Feb 3, 2021)

You wont see me there.


----------



## RCO (Feb 3, 2021)

this post is actually from 2021 ? everything here is closed I doubt we'd be allowed to have an indoor show this year , maybe an outdoor one by summer or fall if someone had enough interested in organizing . the health department would  never allow an indoor show with covid being an issue ,

all indoor shows for antiques and collectibles in Ontario stopped in March 2020 and have yet to resume with no date in sight in terms of resuming


----------

